
Success and Failure at Fog Creek - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/success-and-failure-at-fog-creek-podcast/
======
egusa
great podcast. this line in particular is great, "defining feature of a Joel
and Michael company is putting people first, choosing people very carefully
and then setting them up for success and letting them pursue the ideas."

